# Open Table Partnership



## AdamBAtlanta (Oct 14, 2002)

For those that haven't used it before, OpenTable.com allows you to select restaurants in your area, see a description of the restaurant, photos and its menu. It then lets you search for available reservations for any date and time in any neighborhood and type of cuisine, allowing you to book a table at whatever restaurant you choose.

It is really great to be able to peruse restaurants, examine their menus and make reservations with just a few mouse clicks. Once you have a free account with Open Table, you even get points for each reservation that you keep -- the points are good towards cash discounts on future dining.

Because there is no typing (only drop lists), this would be a simple conversion to a TiVo applet and would enable users to do this from their couches.


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

Sounds cool!


----------

